# An'ggrath or Angron



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Who poses more of a threat to the Imperium when at war?


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Angron can attack the Imperium far more easily than An'ggrath, as he doesn't have to be unreliably summoned at great risk to the daemomancer attempting the summoning. And I think that the Reign of Fire was more devastating than Vraks, plus An'ggrath was beaten in single combat by an Inquisitor.

Midnight


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

An'ggrath, being THE Daemon Lord of Khorne, not just some random Bloodthirster or Champion, could call on a lot more strength from Khorne than Angron, I believe.

Angron would have an easy time rounding up Berzerkers however, didn't he round up 50,000 of them before?

I think the fact that An'ggrath was beaten by Hector Rex was a bit of a cop out, the Inquisitor was geared up to have every special rule that would directly affect Daemons of An'ggrath's type. One rule even had Rex and An'ggrath striking at the same initiative (Maybe Rex struck first? I can't recall it). I think it's a bit unfair to say that just one man beat him too. It's true that he did, but An'ggrath had taken down loads of Grey Knights beforehand, which wounded An'ggrath as well, and Rex was specifically made to beat daemons, An'ggrath specifically(In my opinion).

Anyway, I think that An'ggrath is a bit more dangerous.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Gone with Angron who likely come with an army of berserkers.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

screw both of them, its all about Mortarion and Scabeiathrax. Plus when they fart, half of a world's population dies. Now that is dam impressive.


----------



## Harriticus (Nov 10, 2010)

Well Angron is stuck in the Warp right now...


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

An'ggrath, being THE Daemon Lord of Khorne. 

DAEMON LORD OF KHORNE- One of the strongest Bloodthirsters ever. He is the Lord of Bloodthirsters. He is pretty much the closest representation of Khorne. 

I find him being beaten by a single inquisitor as believable as Calgar beating an Avatar or as Gaunts Ghosts for killing 4 Chaos Space Marines (which the author said it was luck that made it possible.) 

An'ggrath has only been summoned twice and banished twice and going by fluff both times caused considerable damage on a apocalyptic level and the grey knights had to fully commit to stop it. 

Angron is also another problem of a different kind as he can both pool together daemonic forces, human cults, and space marines into one devastating force that could potentially throw whole systems into war and carnage.

So I would have to say both would be bad.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Angron isn't likely to hit the imperium any time soon. An'ggrath is probably more of a threat.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

I think Primarchs like Sangy beaten BTs already. Now a DP Primarch vs a Super BT is still even match. Plus Angron has a body guard of BTs and army of Zerkers. So Im leaning to Angron.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I would say Angron, if only because his mortal supporters and followers are legion compared to An'ggrath. Angron does have at his disposal, after all, any and all World Eaters despite the fracture caused by Kharn.

They do not require the fabric of reality to be thinned or destroyed to exist, or a vessel to possess. And like An'ggrath, Angron also has an army of daemons at his disposal. Its the mortal followers that truly tip the scales for one or the other.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

The question is too vague. 

Anggrath is easily more powerful than Angron as an individual entity. 

Angron would find it easier to gather support. 



On their own, Anggrath. On a large military scale, Angron.


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

^ This. Well kinda.

One-on-one vs battle - An'ggrath, no questioning.

As a conqueror outside the warp it's Angron. He isn't as restricted and in fact according to some takes on the First Armageddon War acts as a strong conduit for daemons to enter the realm. The guy still shreds the hell out of a battlefield and does his god proud.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Well looking at it from a "now" perspective, I would say An'ggrath because Angron is banished. BUt I think they can both reak equal amounts of havoc so I say both.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Well technicaly Angrath is banish as well, he only has enetered the Material world a handful of times and need quiet the summons to do so. Angron 100 year banishment was over and done with awhile ago. The whole Reign of Fire (something like that) shows Angron back with a vegance.


----------



## Ashkore08 (Feb 12, 2011)

Well i voted for both. Either could make a huge impact if they returned. Angrath, cause he is a flippin demon and takes a bitch slap from Grey knights to be banished, and Angron because he is a Demon Primarch, and Primarchs basically walk through whatever is in front of them.


----------



## Deadeye776 (May 26, 2011)

How I see it is if you say a servant of the Gods is his "most favored" then automatically anyone worshiping him will work for him. He's lord of the bloodthirsters so that means that all of them look up to him as their boss and anyone else (bloodletters,crushers,and whoever else).I know Angron is a Daemon prince but Khorne has a lot more than a few of those.Also the fact that he was a primarch when it comes to daemons doesn't really put him over the top.A daemon of Slaanesh possesed a primarch and killed one and a half primarchs(I give him half of Ferrus's death since I think Fulgrim did the lion share of that).


----------



## Cowlicker16 (Dec 7, 2010)

Well seeing how it threat to the Imperium..I had to go Angron, he has the most followers and as he kills it can weaken the veil and have more demons enter. Do not doubt An'ggrath could win in a duel but for the whole Imperium Angron has it hands down


----------



## Archlich (Apr 14, 2011)

I would go for Angron

He is awesome, RED, KILLING MACHINE + has imperial certyficate and varranty


----------



## Lord_Anonymous (Oct 13, 2010)

Screw them both go NURGLE LORD!!!


----------



## Dogbeard (Apr 15, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> Angron 100 year banishment was over and done with awhile ago. The whole Reign of Fire (something like that) shows Angron back with a vegance.


The Dominion of Fire actually preceded the First War for Armageddon by about 3,000 years, but you're spot on otherwise; at the end of M41, there is nothing preventing Angron from launching another campaign against the Imperium.

Ultimately, I'd say Angron is the greater threat to the Imperium, simply because he's more invested in harming the Imperium and taking revenge on the Emperor (and as others have pointed out is usually at the head of a legion of bezerkers and daemonhosts).


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Neither, its all about Doombreed! Failing that, I'll go for Barry, Greater Daemon of Hangovers, Wet Sunday Afternoons and Junk Mail!


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Dogbeard said:


> The Dominion of Fire actually preceded the First War for Armageddon by about 3,000 years, but you're spot on otherwise; at the end of M41, there is nothing preventing Angron from launching another campaign against the Imperium.


My bad. Dominion of Fire it was called and that was before his Banishment. But its been 100 years since the First War on Armeggedon with current timeline. Alot longer than 100 Years. That was what M38? So Angron is back with a vengance.... that hasnt happen yet....

Maybe hes afraid after hearing of the cheese GKs have now compared to then?

Angron "RRRRROOOOAAAARRRR"
(Dreadnight walks up to him)
Angron "What the fu... you know what Im done. Kharn you can have this shit. Im going back to the EoT and play my PS3 like my brothers."
(Angron goes into the warp and finds Draigo smashing his PS3)
Angron "AAAHHH COME ON!!!"

Fuck you Matt Ward. Fuck You.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

it would be fully possible for both to come at the same time imo,theimperium would be fucked then


----------



## oiad (Feb 10, 2011)

Warlock in Training said:


> Angron "RRRRROOOOAAAARRRR"
> (Dreadnight walks up to him)
> Angron "What the fu... you know what Im done. Kharn you can have this shit. Im going back to the EoT and play my PS3 like my brothers."
> (Angron goes into the warp and finds Draigo smashing his PS3)
> Angron "AAAHHH COME ON!!!"


:laugh:

Brilliant, so close to siggin' it.


----------



## BloodAngelZeros (Jul 1, 2008)

I went with that they are both pussies. Maybe I'm biased cause I find Khorne to be my least favorite chaos god. Khorne is a very blunt god. When his forces go to war it is very noticeable, hence the Imperium reacts rather quickly. Any of the other chaos gods work in more subtle ways and hence present more of a danger. They can reach higher ups more easily than any follower of khorne could.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

both about the same. Angron can likely bring more forces to bear, but An'ggrath can appear anywhere - not just out of the EoT.


----------



## hammerofkhorne (Jun 7, 2012)

i may be a bit late on this and no one will probably see this, but an'ggrath is way more dangerous. yeah angron has the world eaters and a possibility of an army of daemons, but an'ggrath is SO much higher in khorne's favor than a daemon prince could ever hope to be. if given the choice khorne would give the majority of any of his daemons to an'ggrath over angron. plus, what would you rather have? a ton of mortals and some daemons or a daemonic god and a ton of daemons? now don't mistake me as saying khorne would give angron nothing because khorne cares not whose blood is spilt. no, what im saying is that if an'ggrath and angron were both wreaking havoc on the imperium khorne would give more to an'ggrath than to angron. and while angron has the mortals an'ggrath has more immortals. on top of that it took angron two centuries to do what he did to the imperium in the dominion of fire and it took an'ggrath how long to destroy worlds of the imperium before it took the GRAY KNIGHTS, the most powerful chapter of space marines meant to take down daemons, to banish him. how many gray knights did an'ggrath kill? and it took lord inquisitor hector rex himself to take him down. oh and not on his own, he had more gray knight meat bags backing him in case he failed. just in case he failed, right? no i don't care what anyone says an'ggrath would kick angron's ass in an imperium killing competition. his favor with khorne and his history prove that.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

hammerofkhorne, please pay closer attention to thread dates when you post. What you said had been amply covered and revived a thread with little purpose. 

As a general rule it is wise to stick to threads on the first page of a forum, unless you have information that has not yet been covered by another member.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Seriously guys. ANY Primach was able to beat dudes like An'grath. How can you think a Primarch who ascended to Daemonhood is now somehow is weaker than him?
Guys like An'grath were Angrons godsdamned retinue on Armageddon.


Edit: Sorry didn't notice the thread necro.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

I disagree. An'ggrath is a Daemon _Lord_, the most powerful of any of Khorne's Greater Daemons. Not only that, but he is Khorne's chosen warrior - hence he gets a fuckton of buffs and attention from his master. Compare that to Angron. Sure, the guy's beast, but he's only _half_ daemon, so has all the drawbacks of immortality, and the limitations of a non-daemon body. Not to mention that Daemon Prince's by default are less powerful than Greater Daemons anyway, let alone Daemon Lords.
There is nowhere in the fluff (excepting Sanguinius vs Ka'Banda), where Primarchs are beating down Daemon Lords. And Angron's retinue of Bloodthirsters at Armageddon were "basic" ones - it was the numbers that mattered.

1 vs 1, An'ggrath has the edge over Angron. It's where from and how many followers he gets, where Angron's advantage lies, in that he has immortal and mortal followers across the galaxy under the warbands of World Eaters (and splinter groups), while An'ggrath only has daemonic followers, and more often than not has to be summoned (which is a difficult and rare feat).

Don't worry about the necro...


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> An'ggrath is a Daemon _Lord_, the most powerful of any of Khorne's Greater Daemons.


Depends what source you're using I suppose.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> ...Angron. Sure, the guy's beast, but he's only _half_ daemon, so has all the drawbacks of immortality, and the limitations of a non-daemon body.


Angron is not a _half_-daemon. He is a daemon. The only difference between him and the bloodthirsters is that he is categorised as a Daemon Prince due to his mortal origins. 



spanner94ezekiel said:


> Not to mention that Daemon Prince's by default are less powerful than Greater Daemons anyway, let alone Daemon Lords.


Generally speaking yes, but there is nothing stopping some daemon princes being more powerful and favoured than the greater daemons.



spanner94ezekiel said:


> There is nowhere in the fluff (excepting Sanguinius vs Ka'Banda), where Primarchs are beating down Daemon Lords.


Lorgar bested An'ggrath during the Great Crusade (and he was _considered_ the "weakest" of the Primarchs)...

The Lion banishes Kairos during the Age of Darkness...


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Unless the traitor primarchs all received a power downgrade when they ascended to daemonhood it should really only be _the absolute most powerful greater daemons_ who hold more power than them.

This comes from the fact that there are more and more examples of regular primarchs taking out powerful and/or greater daemons.

Just to list:
Fulgrim defeated an Avatar which, while not a regular daemon, arguably has a similar power level.
We had Magnus defeat a powerful daemon underneath the mountain with that corrupt webway gate.
We have Sanguinius taking out Ka'Banda, though it was the rematch.
As CotE mentioned, Lorgar defeated An'ggrath during his trip into the Eye.
Ferrus Manus friggin' bear hugged a daemonic predator to death.
And the Lion takes out a lord of change in his latest short story.

In the material plane, it can be argued that daemon primarchs are weaker than they were before ascension, but any daemon lord would have the same vulnerabilities they have.

As for who's the greater threat to the Imperium, I would say it's basically equal. Let's face it, if either of those two decide to get the boys together and go on a merry rampage through the Imperium the High Lords would shit themselves.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Yes, Lorgar in his "weak, pathetic" incarnation beats An'ggrath...


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Actual power: An'ggrath - He's got more raw power

Threat to the Imperium: Angron, He can get 40 space marine chapters worth of Khorne Bezerkers, which is enough to ruin anyone's day.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Lorgar bested An'ggrath during the Great Crusade (and he was _considered_ the "weakest" of the Primarchs)......


What Novel is this?! I never knew An'ggrath was in anything other than the Chaos Daemon Dex.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> What Novel is this?! I never knew An'ggrath was in anything other than the Chaos Daemon Dex.


It takes place in _Aurelian_.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> What Novel is this?! I never knew An'ggrath was in anything other than the Chaos Daemon Dex.


As _Chompy_ said: _Aurelian_.

Also, An'ggrath doesn't feature in _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ either.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> As _Chompy_ said: _Aurelian_.
> 
> Also, An'ggrath doesn't feature in _Codex: Chaos Daemons_ either.


Who am I thinking of then with the Rage Incarnate now...... Skarbrand thats right. 

Also I still never seen Aurelian in Stores or on Amazon. What up with that? They have two Harcovers for 500 bucks. WTF is going on with that? Is it that so damn awsome.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Also I still never seen Aurelian in Stores or on Amazon. What up with that? They have two Harcovers for 500 bucks. WTF is going on with that? Is it that so damn awsome.


It was a limited edition Horus Heresy novella release, which reveals what Lorgar got upto in the Eye of Terror (as per _The First Heretic_).

Link.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> It was a limited edition Horus Heresy novella release, which reveals what Lorgar got upto in the Eye of Terror (as per _The First Heretic_).
> 
> Link.


Ahhhh fudge nugget. im a sad panda now. I was REALLY wanting to read that.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Real question. Aetous rau ketes or whatever, versus magnus?

As for aurellian, it will become available online eventuslly. Plus there are a few scans of it lying around.


----------

